# [SOLVED] postfix message size?

## pgu

I'm trying to change the message size in my postfix setup:

```
 # grep message_size_limit /etc/postfix/main.cf 

message_size_limit = 20480000

 # /etc/init.d/postfix restart

 * Stopping postfix  ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting postfix  ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 # postconf -d|grep message_size_limit

message_size_limit = 10240000

```

It seems like postfix is using a different cf file. There is no /etc/conf.d/postfix. reload does not seem to do anything either;

```
# /etc/init.d/postfix reload  

 * Reloading postfix  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

# postconf -d|grep message_size_limit

message_size_limit = 10240000

```

the /var/log/messages file will say:

```
postfix/master[16216]: reload -- version 2.9.5, configuration /etc/postfix
```

How can I get postfix to read my config file?Last edited by pgu on Fri May 09, 2014 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pgu

or is postconf broken?

----------

## freke

```
postconf -d
```

shows the default values, whereas

```
postconf -n
```

shows your current/non-default values.

----------

## pgu

Thanks! For some reason I thought it was -d for dump (must have mixed it with a different program).

----------

